# Fire Extinguishers



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you included a fire extinguisher in your preps?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes! 2 to 3 on each floor of the house 2 in the garage and one in each car and I still want more! I live in wood house frame and exterior and cut into the forest.
The thought of fire scares me and I want more capability to combat it especially outside! Great post! A lot of folks just don't think about it!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

lots of them


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

50 odd my son is an electrician and does fire as well so brings the old ones home


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am covered. I have several in the house at strategic locations and a couple in the garage. I can't for the life of me understand anyone not having at least one fire extinguisher on hand. More often then not, they don't have one.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm getting the coldfire fire extinguishers. Supposedly this fire extinguishers could be used on a person on fire.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, and I undergo training every year.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got one in every room.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

should have been 7 and up .... you're not prepping very well if you don't have a whole separate fire fighting prep plan for the serious SHTFs ... as you've seen on TV the protest isn't complete without some arson - and right after the CVS goes up the zippo will be aimed directly at people like us ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes all over the place.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes plenty and keep one in my truck


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm good on extinguishers.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Only have one so far.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just one in the kitchen.
Took firefighting school in the Navy but my kitchen doesn't look much like an engine room or a jet.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

I keep 2 on each floor in my home. 

I have used a box of baking soda to smother a greese fire on my stove. 

Post SHTF fire extinguishers will be buckets of sand or a wet blanket in a bucket that is always at the ready!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Ronaldinyo said:


> I keep 2 on each floor in my home.
> 
> I have used a box of baking soda to smother a greese fire on my stove.
> 
> Post SHTF fire extinguishers will be buckets of sand or a wet blanket in a bucket that is always at the ready!


when your plan includes being able to wet down the roof you'll know that you're getting close ....


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep one in the garage, kitchen and truck. I have two sitting in a box in the garage waiting to be mounted upstairs. If things get really bad, I have a sprinkler system throughout the house. It has sprinklers in every living space to include the garage.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a bunch, and I have conducted my own backyard training for the wife, daughter, and my nephews and nieces. I have (unfortunately) used them on too many occasions - and not on my property, they do work but you have to catch it early. My nieces were absolutely terrified of it / the fire / the whole idea. They are too interested in their stupid phones, all they wanted to do was post pictures and videos of them around it, they did not give a rats behind about using it. 
I collected all their phones - 5 of them, and locked them away and told them if you want them back you WILL learn how to do this. They did so VERY unhappy but they learned. Then I kept their phones for a few hours, that was just fun on my part. I told them to go talk to each other - what a concept.

I got grief from my sister about her precious darling not having her phone, Yes, she is a libtard, but I told her "What do you want someone who can put out a fire or someone who can post a picture?" Of course her response was to call the fire department, I don't know how we came from the same parents. :beat1:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In light of this dont forget to have fresh batteries in your smoke alarms and a couple of spare smoke alarms and batteries on hand tucked away. If we get smacked with any kind of electrical issues a spare that works could save your life.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> In light of this dont forget to have fresh batteries in your smoke alarms and a couple of spare smoke alarms and batteries on hand tucked away. If we get smacked with any kind of electrical issues a spare that works could save your life.


You should replace your smoke detectors every 10 years too. When we moved into our current home in 2015, it had the original 1999 smoke detectors in it - and more than one was a little gimpy. So I upgraded to these - http://www.amazon.com/Kidde-i9080-B.../B00PC5SRTE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1463239919



> *Kidde i9080 Battery Operated Smoke Alarm with Safety Light*
> 
> The Kidde i9080 is a battery operated, ionization smoke alarm with a safety light that helps guide your way to safety. This unit is designed to alert you and your family to the dangers of smoke and fire. The i9080 includes a 9V battery that powers the smoke alarm, along with an additional 9V battery to power the safety light. This easy to install smoke alarm is UL Listed and offers a 5-year limited warranty. Consumer benefits, the Kidde i9080 battery operated smoke alarm with a safety light provides you and your family an early warning signal in the event of a smoke or fire incident. The illumination of the safety light helps guide your way to safety when dense smoke is present. The safety light provides 15 minutes of light when the alarm is sounding. The i9080 includes a hush feature that temporarily silences nuisance alarms along with a test button that allows you to test the alarm's electronic circuitry, horn and battery function. This smoke alarm is particularly useful in hallways and near exits.


Admittedly smoke and CO2 detectors are very beneficial during normal life, but if there is ever a SHTF/WROL situation, having these operational will be a big risk mitigation tool. You will have more open flames (in your house and around you) and a good chance that the fire department is kaput or busy elsewhere. I see fire suppression as a much larger safety issue that looting and pillaging. Without a fully functioning fire department, whole areas of town can burn out.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Question?
How real are the recharge dates on the hang tags?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> You should replace your smoke detectors every 10 years too. When we moved into our current home in 2015, it had the original 1999 smoke detectors in it - and more than one was a little gimpy. So I upgraded to these - http://www.amazon.com/Kidde-i9080-B.../B00PC5SRTE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1463239919
> 
> Admittedly smoke and CO2 detectors are very beneficial during normal life, but if there is ever a SHTF/WROL situation, having these operational will be a big risk mitigation tool. You will have more open flames (in your house and around you) and a good chance that the fire department is kaput or busy elsewhere. I see fire suppression as a much larger safety issue that looting and pillaging. Without a fully functioning fire department, whole areas of town can burn out.


This just happened in Alberta. 2400 buildings burned to the ground. And that is with full support and well staffed and equipped fire fighters.

I made it my goal to go over everyones go bags for emergencies this weekend.

This will result in orders being placed for sure but right now you can still get an order!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My rule is: an extinguisher anywhere there is a spark or open flame. Kitchen, fireplace, furnace room, garage.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> My rule is: an extinguisher anywhere there is a spark or open flame. Kitchen, fireplace, furnace room, garage.


key is to have them located in those rooms properly - I see extinguishers unfortunately hung too close to the device/system/area that would be Point Zero for ignition ....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have dry chemical extinguishers, turn them upside down every few months and tap the bottom with a rubber mallet so the powder doesn't settle and harden up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Remember when using a CO2 type extinguisher to keep the tank in contact with the earth. Static discharge of up to 30,000 volts can occur. It's not dangerous, but it will surprise you and hurt some.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have more than seven.
Both Cherokees have two each, each house room has a CO2 bottle.
There are two large CO2 types the size of 100# propane tanks in the shop near the welding area and other smaller ones by each of the machines.
Each commo shelter has one also.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Haven't thought about it as a prep until now. Always relied on water sources and things which may not be available then. I will pick up a few now. I do have one on the boat and one on the tractor that I hook to the roll baler. This is why this forum is so good. Not only do you get different opinions on world matters, you also get a great amount of ideas on how to keep all of our families safe and that is the main goal of all preppers


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Post script= a big thank you and God bless to all the guys and gals that keep prepper forums going day in and day out


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

House/garage, I have 7 extinguishers.
Shop and barn would add 4 more.

If SHTF there will be lots of half assed ways to cook and heat increasing the chance of fire. There will be no fire department nor will there be insurance to help you rebuild. 

It only takes a spark...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Question?
> How real are the recharge dates on the hang tags?


Back in about 1988 they let us discharge some extinguishers as part of the homecoming festivities in High School. They were old and recently found in the back of a storage facility. I don't recall how old but the expiration/recharge dates were from the 70's. So they were at least 8 years past and probably more like 12 or 15. No issues - they blew off like a CHAMP! As long as the pressure gauge shows it is still good, then you are still good. I have a fire extinguisher in our kitchen that we got at Target when we got married 20 years ago. Haven't popped it but it looks good / safe.



Illini Warrior said:


> key is to have them located in those rooms properly - I see extinguishers unfortunately hung too close to the device/system/area that would be Point Zero for ignition ....


I keep an extinguisher and a flashlight at the entry to those rooms where there is a spark or an open flame. Kitchen, fireplace, furnace room, garage.

That way you can hit it on the way into the room or the way out.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Remember when using a CO2 type extinguisher to keep the tank in contact with the earth. Static discharge of up to 30,000 volts can occur. It's not dangerous, but it will surprise you and hurt some.


That's not always possible or practical. Some tanks are only 15 or so inches tall.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

